# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > DIET AND NUTRITION >  Help on Diet for First Test e cycle

## GL88

Hi I am going to be starting a 12 week Test e only for my first cycle and with this cycle I want to gain a decent amount of muscle and lose a lot of body fat. I need to know if this diet will help achieve my goals.

Stats:
Age - 25
Weight - 190lbs
Height - 5'10
Bf % - using calipers 17%
I have been lifting for 5-6 years

Here's the diet I was thinking about on cycle for 12 weeks

Meal 1 - 50g whey
Meal 2 - 2 eggs, 2 turkey bacon, 2 chicken sausages, 1 toast
Meal 3 - 50g whey, 1 banana
Meal 4 - 3 chicken thighs, 1 baked potato and salad
Pre workout - 50g whey
Post workout - 50g whey
Before bed - 50g casein
Total Cals, 3200. 
Protein , 320g.

Supplements I will be taking along with the aas are:
Pre workout VPX Shotgun
Post workout VPX Synthesize
Multi v - Orange Triad
Fish oils
Vitamin B complex
Creatine monohydrate 
All whey
ON Casein

Istead of A couple of the whey shakes I might add some ground turkey or chicken with some vegetables if I get bored of this plan.

----------


## -KJ-

Good job postin all the stats mate but we need you to lay out the diet with all macros ... Protein,carbs,fat,cals. 

How much cardio do you plan on doing? If any? Etc....

----------


## stpete

Uhhh, way too many shakes and no carbs makes for a bad diet imo. The only time i really see a need fora shake is right after a workout. Add meals in place of those shakes and post again cause i think everyone is going to tell you the same thing.

----------


## Blaz Kavlic

Definitely get some brown rice and more fibrous veg in there. You need more meals to replace those shakes like StP says as whole foods high in protein and clean carbs will better supplement your weight gain goals on a test cycle.

----------


## --->>405<<---

1.u need to decide which one u want more..muscle accumulation or fatloss

2.based on first decision adjust calories..ur tdee is @3000..ur eatn 3200..thats a surplus which ='s weight gain

3.diet needs totally redoing.. 5shakes/day?? not good..dont u get hungry man? why would u eat bacon,sausage,and chicken thighs if u wanna lose bf?

----------


## Back In Black

At 17% I'd be doing a natural cut down to 12% or less before I went on test!

----------


## gbrice75

> Uhhh, way too many shakes and no carbs makes for a bad diet imo. The only time i really see a need fora shake is right after a workout. Add meals in place of those shakes and post again cause i think everyone is going to tell you the same thing.


Personally i'm less concerned with the fact they're shakes, and more concerned with the fact they're whey only. While I agree that you need to add more whole food to your diet (for the sake of satiation if nothing else), I would at the very least swap the whey for casein, or better yet a protein blend (i.e. casein, whey, egg albumin, etc). Whey protein is absorbed extremely fast and will do little for you over an extended period of time. PWO is one exception for most people, but even then I personally stick with a protein blend. I like the benefits of different absorption rates and amino profiles.

----------


## stpete

^^^Agreed and good point.

----------


## gbrice75

^^ PS - just reread my post and it might have come off like I was undermining you. Wasn't my intention  :Wink:

----------


## GL88

Ok guys thanks for your help I'll change up the diet then post it up. BUT I just need to know is it only one thing I can choose while on cycle to do like one post above stated I should either focus on muscle gains or fat loss. Can I not do both while eating 3200 calories since at least 500 will be burned with working out hard 5x a week with 1 day not too hard and 1 day off and at the start I will be doing 30 mins cardio 5x a week then increase to 1 hour 5x a week. I heard you can do both when you do a cycle I just need to be sure before I start, then I can change my diet.

----------


## --->>405<<---

I know u prob dont wanna hear this but Like SteM said ud do better to cut naturally for 2 or 3 months and then reevaluate ur cycle.. U dont need test to burn fat.. Just proper diet and cardio...

----------


## GL88

I want to look a lot better for this summer that's why I'm starting a cycle now. The reason I'm using test is so I can gain some more muscle while still losing body fat

----------


## --->>405<<---

u always wanna be fairly lean when starting a cycle... id lose the fat first... then run the cycle.. with an 8 week cut and a 12 week cycle ud be dun with both by the end of june...

----------


## GL88

That actually sound pretty good. Along with a good diet and cardio can I take some good supplement too like ec stack? Yu guys recommend that before a cycle?

----------


## --->>405<<---

if i were u with a tdee of 3000 id run:

2100cals; 310protein/110carbs/47fat

split ur protein between 6 meals
split ur carbs between 3 meals: meal1, pre w/o, PWO

LIMIT CARB intake to oats, brn rice, yams only
keep protein lean: chk breast, 95%fat free grnd beef, tuna, fish, egg whites

*cardio: do alot of it*..am fasted 45-60 mins 6days/week (take in 10g bcaa's prior); u can also do PWO cardio but i prefer am fasted 

ive never liked the eca and havent needed it.. a personal choice..

get a diet dun and post it.. u need to get moving!  :Wink:

----------


## gbrice75

I would not be considering a cycle at 17% bodyfat. The higher the number, the bigger your risk of running into sides. I always preach to choose a primary goal and see it through. Reduce bodyfat while attempting to maintain muscle (don't worry about adding muscle while cutting; you'll drive yourself crazy, take my word for it as I wasted years doing so), or in the case of lean people, slowly add mass while maintaining bodyfat. 

You can cut a good deal of fat in 12 weeks with 100% commitment. Discipline and consistency are key; go check out 405's log as proof of the power of dedication.

----------


## GL88

So guys I am going to just try 12 week cut without any gear and I created a new diet please let me know if this is good.

Meal 1 - 50g whey - 260cals

Meal 2 - 7 egg white, 1 egg, 1 toast - 300cals

Meal 3 - .5lb ground chicken, salad - 400cals

Meal 4 - 3 chicken thighs, 1 yam- 550 cals

Pre workout - 25g whey - 260cals

Post workout - 50g whey- 260cals

Before bed - 25g casein - 120cals

I am just looking for fat loss now and minting my muscle mass. My other supplements are going to be the same except I won't take orange triad as my multiv I'll take another multiv instead.

----------


## Back In Black

Read this

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ng-101-Cutting

and the above posts again. Way too much whey!

----------


## GL88

Hi guys I stayed natural for a year and lost a lot of fat. I was about 22% BF not 17 like originally was stated which was a measuring mistake. I fixed up my diet alot during the year and my macros and also have a better workout plan. I need to know how to adjust calories for a first cycle though. And more questions which ill ask. Just need my first question answered

----------


## GL88

By that question I meant does a normal natural tdee get increase while on test e or should I stay at a 500 calorie surplus like a natural lean bulk would be. And what if a 5'10" 175lb person ate well over 5000 calories daily can I gain more muscle and how would the fat gain be on calories that high

----------


## SPIKE

A lot of helpful advice already given, thats great to see. Here's my take on all this...

My main issue GL88, stems from your very first sentence. "I want to gain a decent amount of muscle and lose a lot of body fat." I see so many people with that very same goal as yours GL88 but it's rarely effectively attainable. Reason is, they each require different regimens. In order to gain muscle, you'll need to consume more calories then you burn. In order to lose "a lot of body fat" you'll need to create a caloric deficite. I see way too many people relying solely on AAS for muscle gain when in reality, diet, training and lifestyle are most important. AAS will just give you that added boost to reach your goals. Not saying thats you GL88, just adding that in there.

I completely agree with what Gbrice said about the Whey shakes. Whey is absorbed wickedly fast and I'd recommend more of a blend for the same reasons Gbrice mentioned. Is it possible that your first meal of the day can be the one listed as your second? IMO, it would be more effective if you had a balanced meal as your first versus a whey only shake.

Are you training in the evening then shortly after going to sleep? I ask because you have 2 shakes listed PWO and no whole meals. If so, you definitely need to changed that around. I'll wait for a response before commenting further.

There's honestly a lot to tackle here GL88 but I think you should narrow down your topics so we can help you with each specific one before proceeding to the next. First, what's your primary goal? I know you said to gain muscle and lose fat, but you know my feelings on that. Once that's settled, we can go on and lay out a balanced diet that will help you reach that goal. After your diet plan is solidified, we can then go onto your trainnig/cardio and ultimately the addition of your first AAS cycle. It's great to see that your concerned about all that and arent just asking questions about AAS. I wish you the best of luck. Get back to us on some of the above questions and we'll get you on your way.

----------


## GL88

My diet has actually changed alot from the one I posted its alot better now. And my training is very good. I want to lose the rest of my bodyfat and be cut and fairly ripped. That's my main goal for now. I just thought if I ate closer to maintenence like 2200 calories with alot of protein that I will be able to gain muscle mass with the help of the aas. I train in the mornings fasted with Some bcaas.

----------


## SPIKE

Ok great, good to hear you've got things in check.

As I see it, you've got a couple options here GL88. You can add the Test E cycle as an aid in maintaining LBM while shedding off your unwanted bodyfat. Or you can lean down "naturally" and when you reach a goal BF%, add the Test E to put on more quality LBM. I most definitely suggest the last route. Lean down naturally and then pop your cherry when you're ready. You'll get so much more out of your first Test E cycle when you're not so worried about leaning down.

I like how you're using the BCAA's in your morning workouts, definitely keep doing that. What's your PWO nutrition look like? From your original post it looks like you're just taking in 50g of Whey. If so, I'd suggest a different protocol. Especially for you b/c since you're training in the AM on an empty stomach, you're going to be running on E and need to replenish your tank. By just taking in Protein your body is still going to convert that to CHO by the way of Gluconeogenesis. Take in carbs along with protein PWO. The carbs to replenish your tank and protein for obvious reasons. I'm more of a whole food guy but if I'm running a PWO shake, I really like Universals Torrent. It contains a wide spectrum of Aminos, Glutamine, Creatine, Protein and Carbs. 

One thing I've always stressed to my clients is that the human body is built for survival, not appearance. Many think that by consuming large amounts of protein, your body is going to use it all as fuel for muscle building. In reality, your bodys initial concern will be survival so first comes making sure everythings running properly then everything else comes after. Always listen to your body and give it what it wants. PWO it'll want to replenish glycogen storage so give it carbs so it wont have to get it from elsewhere. Trust me, you'll body will run much smoother.

----------


## Back In Black

Blimey SPIKE, where have you been, welcome back :Smilie:

----------


## gbrice75

^^ Spike, good to see you around brother!  :Wink:

----------


## SPIKE

Lol, so many handle changes it's hard to keep up. I just realized who was who, glad to see you guys are still going strong.

----------

